# Fish loss @ leas 2 a week



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

*Fish loss @ least 2 a week*

Not sure why I keep losing fish. They all look healthy, their poo looks normal. I thought it was due to ammonia levels so I started changing the water 3 times a week. My water levels are ok.
Ph 6.4
Ammon .25
Nitrite .25 
Nitate between o and 5
This was before I did my water change today. I lost my swordtail today  then while I was cleaning found 2 dead gups in the plants. I only have about a dozen adults and about 4 young gups and a snail. As far as I know they are disease free. I went through a bad run of Callamanus worms but treated it several times and haven't seen any signs, but had clear poo, so I treated with general cure, and that seems to be gone. So what gives to all the deaths? I have a lot of plants, wisteria (grows likes weeds) and some swords. I'm tired of losing these fish and the swordtail was my sons fish and he will be upset.
*c/p*


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Your tank is still working its way through a cycle and the effects of that can take a toll on the fish, even though its low levels sometimes weak fish are just susceptible to it because of their overall health. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

The tank is over a year old. Could it be cycling over again? I removed some anubus plants where the roots were rotting thinking that was causing issues.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

when in doubt, water change?


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

if tank is over a year old it should be cycled by now. Did you recentlly "Super clean" the tank? Clean filter completly, vacum all the gravel at ounce? That would be the only thing that should require a re-cycle.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

No not really. I did a 50% water change when I noticed a death trend happening, and I uprooted some plants to get rid of dead ones, but other than that nothing has changed. Unless there is a unnoticeable disease or parasite going on, I don't know what it is  if I lose all the fish I will nuke the tank and start over.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Perhaps the rotting plants or dead fish caused the ammonia/nitrite readings. I would keep up water changes till both are back to zero


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

You still have Ammonia and Nitrite levels. This means your tank is still cycling. When cycling a 10G tank should have no more than 2 small fish. Add no more fish and feed very little for a few days. Make sure you have plants, aeriation and strong filtration. These will all help in the cycling process. Cycling will be complete when ammonia and nitite levels are near zwero.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I will keep any eye on my 29g to make sure things stay level. With having guppies new fry are always being added as they reproduce so much :/


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The tank has been cycled, I would say there is another dead fish in there somewhere or the ones that died brought the levels up. There is a type of disease that has hit several guppies and endlers and can't be cured. Don't remember what its called but it's bad.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm thinking you may not have cleared the camallanus 100%. What did you use?

I once had a tank that had not had new fish added for two years, but where adults seemed to drop fry once and die off. I always had young growing up but I could not figure out the slow, steady death rate of older (young) fish. Then I spotted a red worm, hanging from one fish among 40. I treated for Camallanus and have had a vigorous tank of long-lived livebearers since.
I had always thought of Camallanus as a quick killer, but it would seem that there must be species of the parasite adapted to certain fish types as hosts, and capable of a life cycle that doesn't wipe out the food source.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Ive been really paranoid about the camallanus. I have treated the tank 4x's 1 treatment, waited 48 hrs treated again. 3weeks later did again. I used levimosole (something like that) that I got from someone on here. I have not seen any more red worms hanging out. 

A few weeks ago I noticed some gups getting red ulcer type spots and thought it was hex(?) and treated with general cure and it went away and haven't seen anymore issues with that.

Needless to say, I no longer get fish from that supplier. Maybe I'm losing gups due to so much inbreeding? But that doesn't explain the loss of my swordtail :/


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I lost my ballon Molly this morning  I just changed the water when I originally posted this topic. WTF


----------

